# Patcher Startet nicht



## Thargu (12. März 2009)

Moin.

Wie schon gesagt Startet bei mir der Patcher nicht und zeigt immer folgende Fehlermeldung an:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der Patcher konnte die Datei (patcher-goa.prod.sig) nicht empfangen. Versucht es später bitte erneut.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Haben noch andere das Problem ? Hab im Internet nach dem problem geuscht aber nur Treads vom letzten Jahr gefunden ohne wirkliche Hilfe.

Wäre nett wenn ihr Helfen könntet.

mfg


----------



## HGVermillion (12. März 2009)

Kam gestern bei mir auch als ich versucht hab mir wärend den Wartungsarbeiten einzuloggen, vll sind die loginserver down. Ich probier mal mich einzuloggen.

@Edith, bei mir Funktionierts


----------



## Thargu (12. März 2009)

Heute morgen um 4uhr hab ich noch 2 mal eingeloggt weil ich beim umloggen ausm Spiel geflogen bin und da gings noch, nu wollt ich mich Einloggen aber nu kommt da immer diese olle Meldung -.- is doch Aa^^


----------



## Wolfscry (12. März 2009)

das problem hab ich auch.
heute morgen um 8 uhr gingd noch. dann musste ich 30min afk und bin halt ausgeloggt. als ich dnan einloggen wollte, bin ich ausm game geflogen und als ich neu starten wollte kam eben genau dieser fehler und seitdem hat sich auch noch nix getan


----------



## joekay (12. März 2009)

Die Meldung kommt normal immer dann wenn warpatch.exe nicht auf den loginserver verbinden kann.


----------



## Tschubai (12. März 2009)

soeben (18uhr) auch diese meldung bekommen beim einlogversuch:

"Der Patcher konnte die Datei (patcher-goa.prod.sig) nicht empfangen. Versucht es später bitte erneut."


mist - so gegen 12-13uhr ging alles noch reibungslos beim einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grammrok (12. März 2009)

Habe auch jetzt dieses Problem.


----------



## Kranak90 (12. März 2009)

Hmm hatte eben nen CTD und wenn ich WAR starten will wirds nur im Taskmanager angezeigt, aber das Patchfenster in dem ich meine Logindaten eingeben muss erscheint nicht -.-


----------



## Gladefalcon (12. März 2009)

Jau same here .... krich ich ja schon wieder ne Schlagader so groß wie mein Oberschenkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (12. März 2009)

jopp, die anmeldeserver sind mal wieder down. keine panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dauert sicher nicht lange


----------



## Thork (12. März 2009)

Ups, gibt ja schon was..
Gleiches Problem seit ca 30min...
Hab um 17.30 eingeloggt, 10min gespielt... Dann DC, und seitdem kann ich nicht mehr starten weil Patcher wegen besagter Fehlermeldung abschmiert.

...aber erst nachdem er 2minuten erst mal gar nix macht. Nur Desktop, keine Anwendung offen, nur der Warpatch prozess... -.-


----------



## Thork (12. März 2009)

Ups, gibt ja schon was..
Gleiches Problem seit ca 30min...
Hab um 17.30 eingeloggt, 10min gespielt... Dann DC, und seitdem kann ich nicht mehr starten weil Patcher wegen besagter Fehlermeldung abschmiert.

...aber erst nachdem er 2minuten erst mal gar nix macht. Nur Desktop, keine Anwendung offen, nur der Warpatch prozess... -.-


----------



## goes (12. März 2009)

hab das gleiche problem :/


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. März 2009)

LoL bei mir das gleiche... Bug wegen den 2 neuen Klassen?


----------



## Torkara (12. März 2009)

Habt ihr alle Internet über Kabel? Von unserer Gilde haben nur Leute mit Kabelinternet Probleme mit dem Patcher


----------



## Thork (12. März 2009)

Jep, KabelBW, 25Mbit Leitung... normalerweise ne gute Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XSlayerX (12. März 2009)

Hi, habe auch den Fehler, fände es net wenn wer reinpostet wenns bei ihm geht und wie er es geschafft hat. 

MFG XSlayerX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (12. März 2009)

das ist nicht das erste mal, daher wird wohl kaum wer wissen "wie man das schafft" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn die anmeldeserver aus irgendeinem Grund nicht funktionieren, kann der Client keine Verbindung aufbauen & startet nicht. Wie gesagt, das gabs schon öfters, liegt nicht an eurem PC.


----------



## Dralim (12. März 2009)

Hab auch Kabel BW 32Mbit leitung...

Aber ich denk irgendwie nicht, das es daran liegt.


----------



## Zafirana (12. März 2009)

Thork schrieb:


> Jep, KabelBW, 25Mbit Leitung... normalerweise ne gute Sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Habe 32Mbit Kabel Unitymedia Hessen. Aber warum sollte es daran liegen? Habe auch den ganzen Tag normal gezockt und gegen 18 Uhr ein disc gehabt und dann kam ich nicht mehr rein


----------



## Endzeitchaos (12. März 2009)

Bin auch bei kabel bw , und habe das selbe problem. Ich glaube mir wird das im allgemeinen jetzt zu blöd.


----------



## Setanta77 (12. März 2009)

Hab Unitymedia 20mbit, aber daran kann es net liegen, da jemand auch ohne Kabel wohl scheinbar net reinkommt. 

mfg Setanta


----------



## Dralim (12. März 2009)

Mir hängts langsam auch zum Hals raus, immer diese Server abkackerei. Für was zahl ich da jeden Monat kohle frag ich mich........


----------



## Troll_schurke (12. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Habe das Selbe Problem Mytic Patcher lässt mich nicht einloggen
 Abo ist Aktiv Passwort und benutzer richtig etc.. habe an GOA Mal ein Ticket geschickt.


----------



## Darokan (12. März 2009)

Habe schon einen Schrecken bekommen... aber bei mir geht es.

Habe auch Kabel und UnityMedia 16.000 also wirds nicht an der Leitung lieben, oder?


----------



## ruletheworld (12. März 2009)

hab seit gestern einen trial account und bisher hatte ich mit war eig nur probleme
ist das dauerzustand bei mythic und goa?
hinterlässt nen ziemlich schlechten eindruck
ich werds mir jetzt zweimal überlegen ob ich mir das spiel kauf obwohl es mir sehr gut gefällt
mfg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschubai (12. März 2009)

Dralim schrieb:


> Mir hängts langsam auch zum Hals raus, immer diese Server abkackerei. Für was zahl ich da jeden Monat kohle frag ich mich........



ich hab drauf gewartet, das irgendeiner diesen extremst albernen spruch bringt - fehlt eigentlich nur noch die drohung das abo zu kündigen, oder gutschriftstage zu fordern....OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dralim (12. März 2009)

Tschubai schrieb:


> ich hab drauf gewartet, das irgendeiner diesen extremst albernen spruch bringt - fehlt eigentlich nur noch die drohung das abo zu kündigen, oder gutschriftstage zu fordern....OMG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist einfach nervig, wenn der server immer abschmiert, wenn mal bissl was los ist. Oder zu der wenigen Zeit die man mal zum spielen hat ned reinkommt, weil mal wieder scheiße am laufen ist. Kann doch ned sein, das die diese beschissenen server ned in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Gramboler (12. März 2009)

Ich kündige das Abo und will danach dann Gutschriftstage *g*


----------



## Darokan (12. März 2009)

Tschubai schrieb:


> ich hab drauf gewartet, das irgendeiner diesen extremst albernen spruch bringt - fehlt eigentlich nur noch die drohung das abo zu kündigen, oder gutschriftstage zu fordern....OMG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Albern? Begründe deine Aussage doch bitte, mein junger Freund... vllt irrst Du dich in der Bedeutung von albern und Unmut.


----------



## YuRiot (12. März 2009)

ich bin auch bei unitymedia hessen und hab das gleiche prob! gibts irgendwen, der nicht inet über kabelanbieter sondern telefonanbieter bezieht und ebenfalls das prob hat?


----------



## XSlayerX (12. März 2009)

Ganz ruhig, entspannt euch müsst euch nicht streiten weil die Server down sind es ist nicht die andere Person die die Serverdowns verursacht. (oder doch?^^)


----------



## Dralim (12. März 2009)

Und so nebenbei bemerkt sind diese Gutschrifttage schon fürn arsch... zahlen muss ich sowieso jeden Monat, ob ich die bekomm oder ned... Sollten sich lieber mal was anderes einfallen lassen, wenn mal wieder die server 2 tage am stück ned da sind, oder ned sauber laufen.


----------



## Kranak90 (12. März 2009)

Die Server sind nicht für alle down. Es gibt Leute die noch ingame sind und es gibt auch Leute bei denen das Einloggen problemlos klappt.


----------



## Thork (12. März 2009)

Also im Vergleich zum ersten Jahr WOW sind die  Warhammer Server sehr stabil. Und wer sich am lange angekündigten grossen Patchtag ein Spiel kauft, und sich dann wundert wenn die Server offline sind... Naja.
Ich hoffe einfach mal dass es bald wieder geht.

Habe übrigens mal Rechner, Kabelmodem und Router neu gestartet, bringt aber alles nix.

Im Moment gehts mir auch auf den Sack, aber von 'ständiger Serverabkackerei' kann ja wohl kaum die Rede sein. Gestern waren die Server ~15h offline, und alle (Sogar nicht-zahlende Testaccounts) haben 24h Spielzeit gutgeschrieben bekommen. Also braucht sich hier niemand über 1 oder 2 cent aufregen, die er 'umsonst' bezahlt hat weil er mal 2h nicht spielen konnte...

MfG


----------



## Akenia (12. März 2009)

YuRiot schrieb:


> ich bin auch bei unitymedia hessen und hab das gleiche prob! gibts irgendwen, der nicht inet über kabelanbieter sondern telefonanbieter bezieht und ebenfalls das prob hat?



Bin bei Freenet und hab das selbe Problem


----------



## Comalimo (12. März 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Die Server sind nicht für alle down. Es gibt Leute die noch ingame sind und es gibt auch Leute bei denen das Einloggen problemlos klappt.



Jo,bei mir klappt es auch ned.
Komme grad vonner Arbeit,joine TS,frag was so geht,logge ein,CTD,nu geht nix mehr und meine Homies im TS sind on und machen halt SZ+Open.
Bin bei Unitymedia NRW und kanns mir auch nicht erklären.
Leitung stabil,kann sürfen usw,nur WAR will nicht.
Ticket hab ich auch schon eröffnet und solangsam sucked es nur noch täglich irgendwas mit patchen oder wartungsarbeiten zu haben.


----------



## Lorghi (12. März 2009)

Dralim schrieb:


> Ist einfach nervig, wenn der server immer abschmiert, wenn mal bissl was los ist. Oder zu der wenigen Zeit die man mal zum spielen hat ned reinkommt, weil mal wieder scheiße am laufen ist. Kann doch ned sein, das die diese beschissenen server ned in den Griff bekommen.




dazu fällt mir nur das ein:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murphys_Gesetz

man beachte den Abschnitt "Allgemeine Gesetzmäßigkeiten" & vor allem "Erklärung"!


----------



## Endzeitchaos (12. März 2009)

Für mich hatts jetzt ne weile ausgehammert , wenn die meinen sie müssten uns, das game versauen dann häng ich ein paar tage dran, werd ne längere pause machen , oder vielleicht ganz aufhören. Hab zwar geld rausgeworfen, aber es vergeht kaum ein tag an dem man nicht vom server fliegt, oder sonstige probleme hatt.
Ich bin eigentlich der letzte der jammert, aber solangsam ist der Bogen überspannt.
Wir sind die Kunden , und die haben ordnungsgemäss zu liefern, so läuft das.
Sollte es diesesmal an meinem Internetanbieter liegen, sage ich sorry im vorraus, das ich meine klappe aufgerissen habe.
Ok bis denne


----------



## Thront (12. März 2009)

mmh klappt bei mir auch nich son kack...


----------



## Gladefalcon (12. März 2009)

Unity Media ... liegt wohl wirklich am Kabelnetz...

Wobei mir sich jetzt die Frage stellt: liegts am Netz oder an den Login Servern ? Ich denke wohl eher am Kabelnetz.


----------



## treas1983 (12. März 2009)

Gladefalcon schrieb:


> Unity Media ... liegt wohl wirklich am Kabelnetz...
> 
> Wobei mir sich jetzt die Frage stellt: liegts am Netz oder an den Login Servern ? Ich denke wohl eher am Kabelnetz.



hab auch Unityscheissdreck, patcher geht nicht...


----------



## Thront (12. März 2009)

mmmh hab auch unity-media... son shit jezz echt das der faktor warums nit klappt? war damit bis jezz imma ganz zufrieden...


----------



## YuRiot (12. März 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> mmmh hab auch unity-media... son shit jezz echt das der faktor warums nit klappt? war damit bis jezz imma ganz zufrieden...


so langsam kreisen wir das problem ein, allerdings war einer auch bei freenet, der die gleichen probs hat.
ich hatte heute mittag schon verbindungsprobleme , aber das kommt bei meinem unitymediahessen anschluss schon häufiger vor...
was machen wir nun? hat wer ne idee? irgendwer schonma die tollen kundensupport bei UI kontaktet?


----------



## Comalimo (12. März 2009)

Ma bei Unitymedia geguckt...

Art der Störung keine Anmeldung möglich Kommentar 	Unitymedia spricht von einer Großstörung, von der 75000 Kunden betroffen sind.
Denke ma Kabel Bw + Unitymedia haben solche probleme die sowas hervorrufen.


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

Servus bin bei Kabel BW, kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass es am Anbieter oder Kabelanschluss liegt, sondern eher am Server von Mythic, da er a eine bestimmte Datei nicht empfangen kann ergo nicht auf deren Server kommt, Inet und alles andere funzt ja normal ...


----------



## pbODW (12. März 2009)

Bin auch freenet-Kunde und habe das gleiche Problem.


----------



## XSlayerX (12. März 2009)

bin auch bei freenet -.-


----------



## YuRiot (12. März 2009)

XSlayerX schrieb:


> bin auch bei freenet -.-


servus! na, da muß averland wohl ohne uns auskommen^^^gruß chiruurk


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

das verwunderliche, was das bild eines nicht erreichen des mythic servers bestätigt ist, dass die seite der serverstati auch nicht funktioniert, die wahrscheinlich direkt auf die spiel/anmeldeserver zugreift

man probiere mal http://www.war-europe.com/#/realmwarserver...war&lang=de zu errichen und sehe ein verbindungsproblem


----------



## Gladefalcon (12. März 2009)

Ich ruf da jetzt mal an bei Unitymedia...  ob Freenet wohl irgendwelche Knoten vom Kabelnetz leiht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 anders kann ich mir den ausfall für Freenet nicht ausmalen ^^


----------



## YuRiot (12. März 2009)

hmm, jetzt könnte der sterntaler mal was sagen aber nach den flames gestern hat er sicher keine lust mehr - verständlicherweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thork (12. März 2009)

Bestimmt klappt irgendein GOA-Protokoll nicht mit den Kabel Proxys oder sowas...
Würde ganz gern auf War-europe.de ein Statement sehen, so a la 'das Problem sollte bis 21 Uhr gelöst sein..' oder 'wir arbeiten daran'... Es einfach immer und immer wieder zu versuchen is mir langsam zu doof... -.-


----------



## vracas (12. März 2009)

Also ich glaube nicht ds es am Provider liegt. Wenn sonst alles geht warum sollte WAR andere Protokolle nutzen als jeder NORMALE Mensch.
Doof nur das ich ich auch bei Unity media bin und einen riesen Hals habe.

Hat wer die IP eines der Server`dir für den patcher da sind?


----------



## Grammrok (12. März 2009)

Ich bin bei freenet und es geht nicht.


----------



## Akenia (12. März 2009)

Hab grad bei Freenet geschaut und hab folgendes gelesen:

+++ Aktuelle Mitteilungen +++
Momentan kommt es bei freenetKomplett-Verbindungen im Bereich Nürnberg zu Störungen. Der Fehler wird kurzfristig behoben sein. Bitte beachten Sie, dass ein Neustart Ihres Routers nach einer Störung eventuell erforderlich ist. Hierzu unterbrechen Sie bitte die Stromversorgung Ihres Routers für einige Sekunden.
Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis.

Glaub aber nicht dass es daran liegt, inet funktioniert ja ohne probs.


----------



## Gladefalcon (12. März 2009)

ok , also was ich schonmal sagen kann ist folgendes: Das Kabelnetz hat momentan eine Großstörung weshalb einige Digitale Kanäle nicht gesenet werden können (TV) .
Da gibts bestimmt ein zusammenhang!


----------



## vracas (12. März 2009)

Solange man im Inet ist und Surfen kann sollte man auch eien Verbindung zu einem der Server finden ...
mir fallen grade auch einpaar Gründe ein warum das nicht gehen könnte ... 

Aber interessant ist ja das es für einige verfügbar ist und für andere nicht! Weil dann ja schon eine Selektion statt findet oder bestimmte Fehler auftretten.


hat wer denn die IP zur hand?


----------



## Grammrok (12. März 2009)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es was mit den Providern zu tun hat.
Schade aber das GOA jetzt schon wieder in alte Gewohnheiten verfällt, Serverdown zur Primetime und das ohne Statement, ist inakzeptabel und das wo sie die letzten Tage mit den Server merges gezeigt haben, dass sie auch kompetent sein können, wirklich schade.


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

jetzt mal ehrlich wenn es ein problem beim kabelanbieter sein sollte, wieso können wir dann das inet nutzen?

hinweis auf fehler bei anmeldeservern ist, dass die teile der warhammer-europe page nicht funzen die auf die server zugreifen, diese seiten sehe ich übers inet ohne ins spiel zu gehen weswegen wohl die verbindung der spiele/anmeldeserver zum inet net funzt ... ist also ein serverdown und kein anbieterproblem


----------



## Talibahn (12. März 2009)

bei mir klappt seit 1.2 auch kaum noch was. 
Ich hab aber den beta client und dann upgedatet. Es hieß ja die hätten für die Testacc nen neuen Client. 

Den werd ich mir in den nächsten Tagen mal holen, vl basiert der Patch auf den neuen Datein und iwas ist nicht mehr kompatibel.
Hatte nämlich mit dem Beta Zeugs auch  beim Release schon Probleme und konnte mich erst auf war-europe anmelden, als ich das Game wieder deinstalliert hab. 

Is aber nur ne Vermutung, wer heute noch Zeit hat, kanns ja mal checken...hoffe das nächste Woche aber trotzdem alles wieder läuft.

cu


----------



## Gladefalcon (12. März 2009)

So, Telefonat mit Unitymedia war zwar nicht erfolgreich aber sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Punkt 1 : Der Herr ist selber Online zocker^^ 
Punkt2: Kabelnetz hat keine Störung lt Aussage 
Punkt3: Er meinte bei DAOC kam das auch schon vor das die intern was gepatched hatten worauf dann versehentlich die IP´s von Kabelkunden gebanned waren.

Also abwarten und Tee trinken!


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

zu 3. wobei dann aber wohl eine andere meldung kommt als kann eine bestimmte datei nicht laden eher verbindung verweigert

... hab ichs nicht gesagt? kein anbieterproblem sonder serverdown :-P


----------



## YuRiot (12. März 2009)

Gladefalcon schrieb:


> So, Telefonat mit Unitymedia war zwar nicht erfolgreich aber sehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol, das es auch angenehme telfonate mit denen gibt^^^war das ui hessen?

übrigens:
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Wir haben Ihre Anfrage bezüglich Problemen beim Patchvorgang erhalten.

Diese Probleme sind in der Regel das Resultat von Verbindungsproblemen zu den Patchservern. Hier bitten wir Sie zunächst um Geduld, da es speziell an Patchtagen zu einer hohen Auslastung der Patchserver kommen kann.
Überprüfen Sie bitte dennoch ob sie in Ihrer Firewall oder Internetsicherheitssoftware die notwendigen Ports für Warhammer Online freigeschaltet haben:
TCP: 10622, 8040 - 8047, 80
UDP: 1024-65535
TCP and UDP: 6881-6889 and 6969
Prüfen Sie bitte auch ob die Dateien “war.exe”, “warpatch.exe” und “warpatch.bin” zu der Ausnahmeliste Ihrer Firewall oder Sicherheitssoftware hinzugefügt sind.

Sollten Sie beim Patchvorgang für eine bestimmte Datei eine Fehlermeldung erhalten, so führen Sie bitte folgende Schritte durch:
•       Öffnen Sie Ihren Warhammer Online Installationsordner und dort den Ordner „User“
•       Klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Datei „Usersettings.XML“ und dann auf Bearbeiten.
•       Suchen Sie im Editor nach dem Eintrag „Language id=“ ohne die Anführungszeichen.
•       Ändern Sie die dahinter stehende Zahl auf 1 und speichern Sie die Datei
•       Starten Sie nun den Patchvorgang erneut
Ihr Spiel ist danach auf Englisch eingestellt. Um dies zu ändern geben Sie bitte im Spiel den Befehl „/language 3“ ohne die Anführungszeichen ein.

Sollte das Ihr Problem nicht lösen, schreiben Sie uns bitte ein weiteres Ticket, in dem Sie  anfügen, dass Sie die oben genannten Schritte bereits ausgeführt haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
das Kundendienst-Team von Warhammer Online

FUNZT bei mir nicht!


----------



## Gladefalcon (12. März 2009)

Godefrod schrieb:


> zu 3. wobei dann aber wohl eine andere meldung kommt als kann eine bestimmte datei nicht laden eher verbindung verweigert
> 
> ... hab ichs nicht gesagt? kein anbieterproblem sonder serverdown :-P



Das würd ich so nicht unterschreiben, denn die Latenz bis zur Fehlermeldung dauert derart lange.... und in der zwischenzeit versucht er zu konnektieren


----------



## Datafreak (12. März 2009)

schaut mal in dieses Verzeichnis: *Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\logs*

Dort gibt es bei mir eine *patcher.031209.Log* mit folgendem Inhalt:


```
[2009/03/12 20:01:47] libpatchclient initialized.
[2009/03/12 20:01:47] Currently running as [D:\Games\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.bin]
[2009/03/12 20:02:11] Failed to send HTTP request for file [http://patcher.war-europe.com/patch/patcher/manifest/patcher-goa.prod.sig]
[2009/03/12 20:02:54] Failed to send HTTP request for file [http://patcher.war-europe.com/patch/patcher/manifest/patcher-goa.prod.sig]
[2009/03/12 20:03:36] Failed to send HTTP request for file [http://patcher.war-europe.com/patch/patcher/manifest/patcher-goa.prod.sig]
[2009/03/12 20:04:18] Failed to send HTTP request for file [http://patcher.war-europe.com/patch/patcher/manifest/patcher-goa.prod.sig]
[2009/03/12 20:04:18] Failed to retrieve remote file [patcher-goa.prod.sig].
[2009/03/12 20:04:18] Failed to read remote product check.
[2009/03/12 20:04:18] Failed to patch patcher product.
```

Ich glaube daher ehr ein Server Problem, da ich auch von meinem Rootserver "patcher.war-europe.com" nicht erreiche.

MFG
Datafreak


----------



## soundbreeze (12. März 2009)

Es ist unglaublich wieviel mist hier gelabert wird ^^  Euch fällt net auf das keine Telekomkunden betroffen sind wa ?

Für alle:

Routenverfolgung zu www.francetelecom.com [217.167.29.246]

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 6 ms 5 ms 5 ms 10.77.0.1
3 6 ms 5 ms 5 ms EDIT
4 5 ms 5 ms 5 ms xe-5-1-0.dus11.ip.tiscali.net [213.200.65.229]
5 20 ms 19 ms 19 ms xe-1-0-0.fra20.ip.tiscali.net [89.149.186.69]
6 10 ms 11 ms 9 ms tengige0-9-1-0. ffttr1.FrankfurtAmMain.opentransit.net [193.251.255.141]

7 21 ms 19 ms 19 ms 81.253.129.150
8 * * * Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
9 21 ms 19 ms 19 ms 81.253.129.97
10 * * * Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
11 * * * Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
12 * *


Und 81.253.129.150 iss:


IP Address 81.253.129.150
Host 81.253.129.150
Location FR FR, France
City Rennes, A2 -
Organization France Telecom


Defakto iss ein Backbone über welchen die Kabelnetzanbieter und auch Freenet gehen, DOWN ! Damit hat GOA nichts zu tun - bit etwas Glück kann GOA aber helfen weil die ja zu den France Telekomikern gehören.


----------



## soundbreeze (12. März 2009)

Datafreak schrieb:


> schaut mal in dieses Verzeichnis: *Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\logs*
> 
> 
> Ich glaube daher ehr ein Server Problem, da ich auch von meinem Rootserver "patcher.war-europe.com" nicht erreiche.
> ...



Ne,d as heisst du erreichst zwar den Patcher nicht, aber auch sonst keine in Frankreich gehostete seite... ^^


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

kar versucht er zu "konnektieren", weil er aber nichts erreicht versucht er es eine "weile" das sind einstellungen des programms wie oft oder lange er es versucht deswegen dauerts halt bis die meldung kommt


----------



## Thront (12. März 2009)

was bedeutet das ?.. hatte mich gefreut etwas spielen zu können.. wie lange dauert sowas?


----------



## soundbreeze (12. März 2009)

Das bedeutet: Aus die Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

hehe das kann keiner wissen, selbst der techniker, der hoffentlich am problem dran sitzt bei goa, sobald der fehler gefunden ist und behoben wirds wieder funzen ... vielleicht kommt auch mal einer auf die idee den stromstecker der serverfarm wieder reinzustecken ... scheiss azubis :-)


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

seltsam ist nur das mal wieder nichts darüber auf der warhammer homepage auftaucht. schon echt ein armutszeugnis das sie erst in kürze ein eigenes forum eröffnen um solche fehler zu melden. sowas gehört eigentlich zum spielstart dazu. ich glaub auch nicht das es an unseren isp's liegt.


----------



## Gladefalcon (12. März 2009)

soundbreeze schrieb:


> Ne,d as heisst du erreichst zwar den Patcher nicht, aber auch sonst keine in Frankreich gehostete seite... ^^



Erzähl doch kein mist! Nen Tracert auszuführen heisst noch lange net imba sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FR funzT"!


----------



## soundbreeze (12. März 2009)

Gladefalcon schrieb:


> Erzähl doch kein mist! Nen Tracert auszuführen heisst noch lange net imba sein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



imbara als zu sagen der patchserver iss down wenn 99% aller user sich ein und ausloggen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

finds aber trotzdem klasse, dass sich wohl viele leute hier anmelden durch sonen servercrash! weiter so postet bis der buffed server auch überlastet ist :-)


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

kennst du emand der sich einloggen kann?


----------



## soundbreeze (12. März 2009)

Zitat von Sterntaler:

allo,

im Moment funktioniert die Einspeisung über London und Frankfurt nach Frankreich eher mangelhaft. Wir haben viele Berichte auch von englischen und skandinavischen Spielern und ich habe die uns gelieferten trace routes (zB. bei warhammeralliance) bereits an unsere technischen Teams weiter geleitet.

Wenn ihr dennoch weiter welche postet, ist das weiterhin hilfreich, den Verantwortlichen es deutlicher zu machen.



Diese Woche ist wirklich der Wurm drin...
__________________
Kai Schober
"Sterntaler"
Head of Community Management


----------



## soundbreeze (12. März 2009)

Godefrod schrieb:


> kennst du emand der sich einloggen kann?




Hmm, meine gesamte Gilde, bis auf 2-3 Leute inkl. mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gladefalcon (12. März 2009)

soundbreeze schrieb:


> imbara als zu sagen der patchserver iss down wenn 99% aller user sich ein und ausloggen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich nie gesagt. Ich hab vom Knoten (Backbone) oder versehntlicher IP Bannung gesprochen! Is ja auch egal jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

dann verstehe ich nicht dass ich mein inet nutzen kann wenn es am anbieter liegt oder ist dann nur ein knoten down, der von bestimmten anbietern genutzt wird und der an die server von goa verbindet?


----------



## Noroh (12. März 2009)

Jop meine Gilde is auch grad am zocken. Wo ich schon gern dabei wäre.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

ich kann auch die warhammer europe seite nutzen wie ich will nur eben die teile nicht die auf die server zugreifen, wobei dann die page an sich auf einem anderen nicht betroffenen server liegt?

profis vor wir brauchen erklärungen (wohl eher eine beschäftigung bis es wieder funzt)


----------



## Gladefalcon (12. März 2009)

Godefrod schrieb:


> dann verstehe ich nicht dass ich mein inet nutzen kann wenn es am anbieter liegt oder ist dann nur ein knoten down, der von bestimmten anbietern genutzt wird und der an die server von goa verbindet?


 
richtig !  wobei Frankfurt und London richtig wichtige Knoten sind ^^^und die leiten nicht nur nach GOA


----------



## Kranak90 (12. März 2009)

Godefrod schrieb:


> profis vor wir brauchen erklärungen (wohl eher eine beschäftigung bis es wieder funzt)



erklärungen gibts hier:

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....106#post6093106


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

na haben se zuviele leute auf wenige server zusammengequetscht und jetzt geht nix mehr für die, die zu spätkommen ? na das hatte ich doch schonmal in einem großen mmorpg..hoffe ja mal nicht


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

öhm dann müsste ich ja theoretischerweise auch keine verbindung zu einigen französischen seiten bekommen oder wie?


----------



## Dominau (12. März 2009)

naja ich finde es nicht so schlimm...

jeder beschwert sich hier das dies so oft passiert anstatt mal die positieven seiten zu sehn, die arbeiten am spiel!
sie wollen es für uns, die kunden, besser machen. 

oder währe es euch lieber wenn sie es ignorieren und sagen:

hey! wir haben ja noch 1-2 leute die sich einloggen können, das reicht doch.




und solche probleme gibt es in *JEDEN* spielen!

sogar wow xD

ein ganzer realmpool beschwert sich wegen 5-10 dc`s am tag, lags und vielen weiteren problemen.
und es hat eine ganze weile gedauert bis diese probleme gefixxt wurden.

Und die armen spieler zocken immer noch, denn sie finden das spiel toll..

ich find war geil! deshalb verkrafte ich das, denn ich weiß warhammer wird von tag zu tag besser!


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

Für alle die UnityMedia haben:

Ruft folgende Nummer an: 01805660100

Alle die gerade das Problem haben, dort beschweren, dass warhammer nicht funktioniert. angeblich läge keine störung vor, jedoch funktioniert hier hingegen der tips (ip ändern) nichts. Bei anderen Anbietern funktioniert es nach ändern der IP. Das selbe gilt auch für Kabel BW, was wohl eine tochterfirma von unitymedia ist.

GoGo, druck machen 


... kann es wirklich mit der neuverteiung einer ip funktionieren?


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

modem reset usw haben wir schon probiert, hat nichts gebracht. rennt einfach nicht


----------



## vipersen (12. März 2009)

geht wieder... patcher ist wieder erreichbar


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

Patcher startet jetzt wieder, mal schaun ob wir reinkommen


----------



## Gladefalcon (12. März 2009)

naja ... ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der patcher starte zwar aber ansonsten ... nöppes ^^^


----------



## vipersen (12. März 2009)

eins nach dem anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

genau so siehts aus <g>


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

die goa leute mussten bestimmt erstmal einen ihrer experten ausm bett klingeln damit der das in ordnung bringt..hatten ja die letzten tage nur mit bug und hotfixes zu tun..sind bestimmt alle am ende die armen


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

naja alles bissl langsam


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

patcher 0% <g>


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

jo dito


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

also noch ein bier holen und abwarten..aber irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben das es an unseren isp's liegt, wenn man andere seiten wie ebay.fr usw aufruft geht das ohne probleme.


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

also bei mir isser immernoch auf 0% nach etwa 20 min ... des wird doch so nix :-) vielleicht überlastet


----------



## Rayon (12. März 2009)

Ärgerlich, da hat man mal wieder Zeit nen Abend zu zocken ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grammrok (12. März 2009)

Da wäre ein zweiter kostenloser Spieltag angebracht.


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

na also mal mensch ärger dich nicht oder monopoly raussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thork (12. März 2009)

Bei mir dasselbe... erreicht jetzt endlich den Patcher... aber bleibt hartnäckig bei 0%... -.-


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

anmeldung fehgeschlagen


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

wer die nicht kennt...das sind retro gamers..so ganz ohne monitor oder headset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. März 2009)

hey! es geht bei mir juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

dann log doch bitte nochmal aus, damit es bei mit geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. März 2009)

och schade, gerade auf welt betreten gekommen dan wars wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marusha (12. März 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> hey! es geht bei mir juhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Angeber ;-)


----------



## Akenia (12. März 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> och schade, gerade auf welt betreten gekommen dan wars wieder weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha du sollst leiden wie wir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. März 2009)

rofl! nach 5mins warten war patcher wieder auf 100%..

bei euch auch?


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

hmm seltsam..kein goa problem aber auf einmal ist flutsch ein patch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akenia (12. März 2009)

omg ich schau foren durch und warte und lese und mach und tu dabei is ja patcher schon bei 100%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n0rSly (12. März 2009)

Also Patch usw läd wunderbar aber wenn ich dann da bei dem Ladebildschirm kommt wo immer suchen Server usw passirt null =(


----------



## n0rSly (12. März 2009)

edit: beim schreiben hat sich wohl alles verbessert es geht *luftsprung* ich gehe moschen bb

schön abend 
achja und an die die netn zocken können guckt germanys next topmodel xD =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (12. März 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> edit: beim schreiben hat sich wohl alles verbessert es geht *luftsprung* ich gehe moschen bb
> 
> schön abend
> achja und an die die netn zocken können guckt germanys next topmodel xD =)
> ...



neeee, "Die Ritter der Kokosnuss" auf Arte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (12. März 2009)

Jippie 20 Minuten hat die Verbindung gehalten und nun isse wieder wech. Was für ein toller Abend...


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

findet keinen server bei mir obwohl alle online sein sollten


----------



## Grammrok (12. März 2009)

War eben auch kurz drin, wollte aber neustarten wegen interface bug, anmelden ging, aber jetzt hängts wieder bei der Initialisierung.


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

juhuuu nach 10 min spielen wierder raus


----------



## Akenia (12. März 2009)

Tja so sieht man sich wieder


----------



## Zafirana (12. März 2009)

bei mir auch wieder disc, nach ca 10min zocken. Mitten im Burgraid kurz vorm Herren. lol


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

das ist bestimmt ne campagne gegen WAR sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafirana (12. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbODW (12. März 2009)

Ich nehms als Zeichen und fahr die Mühle runter^^ Feierabend für heute


----------



## Godefrod (12. März 2009)

wir sitzen aber auch wie die bekloppten davor und warten seit paar stunden dass es funzt ... ich mach mich weg für heute! mal schaun was bei germany's next floppmodel läuft ... lol


----------



## jabor (12. März 2009)

Also solangsam bekomm ich echt das kot***, es nervt tierisch =(


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

lasst mal alte wow oder daoc account raussuchen, schaun obs da geht


----------



## Ammoc (12. März 2009)

langsam ahe ich auch die schnautze volll ... WAS MACHEN DIE DEN ??????

an UM kann das nicht ligen !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akenia (12. März 2009)

Fraob schrieb:


> lasst mal alte wow oder daoc account raussuchen, schaun obs da geht



WoW geht habs eben ausprobiert


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

jau wenn ich überaschungen will geh ich in den laden und kauf mir ein ei


----------



## Marusha (12. März 2009)

Ammoc schrieb:


> langsam ahe ich auch die schnautze volll ... WAS MACHEN DIE DEN ??????
> 
> an UM kann das nicht ligen !
> 
> ...



Es muss aber an irgendwelchen bestimmten Leitungen bzw. ISPs liegen....die meisten anderen können ja daddeln.....


----------



## Ammoc (12. März 2009)

und wer bezahlt die bier rechnung ??? für die warte zeit ????


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

Marusha schrieb:


> Es muss aber an irgendwelchen bestimmten Leitungen bzw. ISPs liegen....die meisten anderen können ja daddeln.....



aber warum gab esw dann grad ein update ?


----------



## Gladefalcon (12. März 2009)

Marusha schrieb:


> Es muss aber an irgendwelchen bestimmten Leitungen bzw. ISPs liegen....die meisten anderen können ja daddeln.....


schaut euch doch mal die Routings an. Die DE und BK Knoten funzen einwandfrei ... und dann gehts ab nach FR und da ist der Hund begraben.


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

frösche auf den leitungen??? ..ach ne komm...


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

patcher wieder da


----------



## n0rSly (12. März 2009)

Ich mache auch auf erst funkts dann gehts aus ich scheiße probiere es wiede rgeht einwand frei bin hinter so nen dicken zwerg mit runen geschlichen wollte erade skill machen und zack wieder weg also ich lasse es und gehe pennen muss morgen früh raus eventuell ist es auch ein zeichen...
gute nacht euch allen und eventuell könnter ja noch zocken =)


----------



## YuRiot (12. März 2009)

lustig: jetzt kann ich mich auch nicht mehr auf der war-europe seite einloggen...fehlermeldung: "sie müssen sich einloggen" - versuch ich das, kommt folgendes: "sie sind bereits authentifiziert"
ja hossa die waldfee, jetzt werd ich aber auch langsam etwas ungeduldig! was isn das wieder fürn scheiß?


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

und wieder ruas <g> also doch frösche auf der leitung zwischen lyon und paris. habs die tage noch im fernsehn gesehen und mir nichts bei gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akenia (12. März 2009)

geht, geht net, geht, geht net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

jetzt gehts..mal schaun wie lang


----------



## Akenia (12. März 2009)

re

20 mins gins


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

so langsam entwickelt sich das zu einem pausengame..immer mal 10 minuten spielen


----------



## Lorghi (12. März 2009)

hatte mich gerade in nen Rausch gehealt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der kampf im T1 auf Carroburg tobt ohne mich weiter


----------



## jabor (12. März 2009)

jup und ich werd mich jetzt auch verabschieden...keinen bock mehr! vielleicht oder bessergesagt hoffentlich wirds morgen besser -.-


----------



## Ammoc (12. März 2009)

Fraob schrieb:


> so langsam entwickelt sich das zu einem pausengame..immer mal 10 minuten spielen



jo so ist das bro .... ich soll nicht 40 werden mit mein slayer ;( henge grade noch bei lvl 11


----------



## Akenia (12. März 2009)

werde mich da anschließen, also viel spaß euch noch beim 20mins zocken wenn es mal wieder gehen sollte.


----------



## Grammrok (12. März 2009)

So mich hats gerade während eines Szenarios rausgehauen und jetzt geht wieder nicht mal mehr das einloggen.
Das es nicht geht bringt mich nicht auf die Palme, aber das GOA dazu einfach nix nix nix sagt, dass ist sehr ärgerlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

kann man das als mobbing einstufen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flxzor (12. März 2009)

Hallo leute
ich hab da ma ne frage
also ich habe mir war heute gekauft
und meinen acc alles registriert wie vorgeschrieben!
nun hab ich aber das prob
wenn ich das game über dekstop icon starten will
kommt der mythic patcher und dann gebe ich meine acc daten ein!
die selben mit denen ich mich auf der hp auch einloggen kann!
aber irgendwie geht er kurz auf den patcher über hängt für 2 secs bei 0 %
und bringt mir dann die meldung
Anmeldung Fehlgeschlagen-Gebt Eure Daten bitte erneut ein!
kann mir da einer helfen?!


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

flxzor schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> ich hab da ma ne frage
> also ich habe mir war heute gekauft
> und meinen acc alles registriert wie vorgeschrieben!
> ...




na dann mal ein herzliches willkommen in der bastelstube von goa/mythic


----------



## flxzor (12. März 2009)

also fraob ich intrepretier das jetzt so
das es jetzt nicht daran liegt das ich irgendwas falsch gemacht habe oder angst um meinen acc haben müsste?!


----------



## Ammoc (12. März 2009)

Fraob schrieb:


> na dann mal ein herzliches willkommen in der bastelstube von goa/mythic


na ja ... vieleicht kanstu es noch zurück geben ...


----------



## Lorghi (12. März 2009)

Grammrok schrieb:


> Das es nicht geht bringt mich nicht auf die Palme, aber das GOA dazu einfach nix nix nix sagt, dass ist sehr ärgerlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://war.onlinewelten.com/index.php

siehe News

würde übrigens schonmal erwähnt, aber ich wiederhols gerne


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

hast hoffentlich den bon nicht dirket entsorgt^^


----------



## Âlaran (12. März 2009)

also jez ma zum TE AAnfangs problem ich bin bei Versatel und wenn ich meinen PC hoch fahre und vergesse das inet anzumachen was schonma vorkommt weils nich mit dem PC startet kommt bei mir auch die patcher fehlermeldung dann aktivier ich das inet und kann zocken...vllt habt ihr ne nich so stabile leitung ich bin bis jez nochnie rausgeflogen


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

DavidF schrieb:


> http://war.onlinewelten.com/index.php
> 
> siehe News
> 
> würde übrigens schonmal erwähnt, aber ich wiederhols gerne



ja haben wir gelesen aber warum speisst goa dann nen patch ein wenn es doch an den isp's und routing liegt ?
naja..die bekommen da was nicht auf die kette und sagen es nicht. ist ja nicht das erste mal


----------



## Szputnyik (12. März 2009)

lasst mich raten ihr wohnt alle nähe frankfurt/bw? Alle Leitungen die über Frankfurt laufen sind blockiert. bis morgen :/


----------



## Elou (12. März 2009)

W-Lan mit ner Firtzbox bzw. T-Online.

Am Kabel liegts also nicht. Komm nämlich im Moment wegen dem selbern "Nicht-gefunden-Fehler" nicht rein.


----------



## Ammoc (12. März 2009)

Âlaran schrieb:


> also jez ma zum TE AAnfangs problem ich bin bei Versatel und wenn ich meinen PC hoch fahre und vergesse das inet anzumachen was schonma vorkommt weils nich mit dem PC startet kommt bei mir auch die patcher fehlermeldung dann aktivier ich das inet und kann zocken...vllt habt ihr ne nich so stabile leitung ich bin bis jez nochnie rausgeflogen


mein inet ist immer stabi aber das ligt nich da dran ....


----------



## Fraob (12. März 2009)

Nach Aussage des technischen Teams kam es am frühen Abend durch das Versagen einer kritischen Komponente zu Verbindungsproblemen über London oder Frankfurt nach Frankreich. Da die WAR-Server in Frankreich stehen, ist für viele Spieler in Deutschland, Skandinavien, den britischen Inseln und Osteuropa eine Verbindung zu ihnen unmöglich.

Im Moment kommt es durch Ausweichrouten wiederholt zu funktionierenden Verbindungen, diese sind jedoch meist nicht von langer Dauer.

Unser technisches Team bleibt mit den Verantwortlichen in Kontakt und bedankt sich für die vielen von Spielern beigesteuerten trace routes.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten.

hmm wie würd unser guter thomas doll sagen ? da lach ich mi doch den arsch ab ! alle routes nach frankreich funktionieren nur zu den servern nicht..da frag ich mich echt wo denn wirklich das problem liegt.


----------



## Ammoc (12. März 2009)

Fraob schrieb:


> Nach Aussage des technischen Teams kam es am frühen Abend durch das Versagen einer kritischen Komponente zu Verbindungsproblemen über London oder Frankfurt nach Frankreich. Da die WAR-Server in Frankreich stehen, ist für viele Spieler in Deutschland, Skandinavien, den britischen Inseln und Osteuropa eine Verbindung zu ihnen unmöglich.
> 
> Im Moment kommt es durch Ausweichrouten wiederholt zu funktionierenden Verbindungen, diese sind jedoch meist nicht von langer Dauer.
> 
> ...


wir machen ne anti (FR) allianz  und räumen wir denen die bude ein !! WAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR


----------



## Crok (12. März 2009)

Patch fehlerhaft!
Der Patcher konnte die Datei [patcher-goa.prod.sig] nicht empfangen. Versucht es später bitte erneut.


eine fehlermeldung die man bekommt wenn man versucht das spiel zu starten!
so suchte ich in foren nach der lösung und habe gemerkt das in vielen foren dieses problem beschieben ist aber nirgents eine lösung.

auf der WAR seite steht mal soll über den taskmanager die prozesse war.exe und warcore.myp beenden oder den pc neustarten ...bringt null


am nächsten tag konnte ich mich normal einlogen und eine weile spielen bis ich plötzlich auf die charakterwahl geworfen wurde ..naja währe nur halb so wild, wenn ich wieder ins spiel kommen würde aber ...kein char oder server oder sonst ein button zum drücken zur auswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich beende das spiel also über den taskmanager und versuche den login ...ich trage meine daten ein und warte auf den patcher ...ich trage meine daten in den nächsten zwei stunden ziemlich oft ein und bekomme nur meldungen das die zeit für den patchvorgang überschritten ist und ich soll es zu einem späteren zeitpunkt nochmal versuchen.
nachdem der patcher irgentwann wieder reagiert komm ich ins spiel und sehe das alle noch online sind und die ganze zeit wahren, was heist der patcher war nicht offline.

also wieder suche ...die WAR FAQ sagt:

Was tue ich, wenn ich Probleme habe, den aktuellen Patch herunterzuladen?
Dieses Problem könnte aufgrund von Verbindungsschwierigkeiten auftreten. Stellt bitte sicher, dass eure Firewall für die Dateien „warpatch.exe“ und „war.exe“ korrekt konfiguriert ist. Stellt zudem sicher, dass diese Dateien auf der Liste der Ausnahmen der Windows-Firewall stehen.

Folgende Ports müssen geöffnet werden:

       TCP: 10622, 8040-8047, 80     
       UDP: 1024-65535
       TCP und UDP: 6881-6889 und 6969

Wenn ihr diese Schritte bereits für frühere Patches ausgeführt habt, ist es vielleicht dennoch notwendig, sie erneut durchzuführen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, die Datei „mft.myp“ im Warhammer-Installationsordner zu löschen und die Option „Alle Dateien überprüfen“ auszuführen. 

....
ich hab „warpatch.exe“ und „war.exe“ in meiner firewall freigegeben.
ich hab die Datei „mft.myp“ im Warhammer-Installationsordner gelöscht und die Option „Alle Dateien überprüfen“ angeklickt

nun ein punkt bei dem ich unsicher bin (von sowas hab ich kein plan):
ich hab die ports bei TCP freigegeben: 10622, 8040, 8041m 8042, 8043, 8044, 8045, 8046, 8047, 80, 6881, 6882, 6883, 6884, 6885, 6886, 6887, 6888, 6889 und 6969
keine ahnung ob das so richtig war weil ich kann mir nich vorstellen wie ich UDP 1024-65535 freigeben soll ... in das feld können nur zahlen eingetragen werden und ich glaube nicht das ich 64000 einzele ports machen muss

sooo nachdem ich ja die Datei „mft.myp“ gelöscht habe ist der patcher angegangen und hat neu gepatcht ..mit erfolg. ich war dann ca 30sek im spiel, wurde wieder auf eine leere charakterauswahlseite geworfen und wenn ich mich jetzt einlogen will kommt wieder die meldung :
Patch fehlerhaft!
Der Patcher konnte die Datei [patcher-goa.prod.sig] nicht empfangen. Versucht es später bitte erneut.

und jetzt bin ich gefrustet und hab kein plan mehr was ich machen soll


nebenbei wenn man aus dem spiel geschmissen wird oder es nicht flüssig läuft soll man versuchen „Checksum Offload” beim netzwerkadapter im hardwaremenü zu deaktivieren ...hab ich gemacht
dazu teste ich gerade meine internetverbindung ..ich bekomme eine downloadleistung von 10.284 kbit/s angezeigt ...ich müsste zwar 16k haben aber 10k müssten ja wohl locker reichen das alles läuft.


so ich weis nich mehr wo ich suchen soll und was ich ändern könnte und ich bitte um hilfe ... ganz viel hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich habe keine addons auf dem pc
meine daten:
windows xp
mainboard: ASUS P5KPL/1600
prozessor: Intel Core Duo E8500 @ 2x 3.16GHz
grafic: radeon HD4870
arbeitsspeicher: 2gb


----------



## Prexus (13. März 2009)

Crok schrieb:


> Patch fehlerhaft!
> Der Patcher konnte die Datei [patcher-goa.prod.sig] nicht empfangen. Versucht es später bitte erneut.
> 
> 
> ...




_Obs bei buffed schon bekannt ist, weiß ich ad hoc nicht, aber es gibt ne Menge Threads zu Problemen mit den HD4870 und HD3870 Grafikkarten. Die dürften für öfter auftretende CTDs bei Dir verantwortlich sein.

Für heute Abend liegt das Problem allerdings an ganz anderer Stelle (siehe war-europe.com) -> Das Routing von Deinem ISP zu den Servern in Paris ist betroffen. Hat zwar nichts mit der Route Frankfurt London zu tun, die läuft mittlerweile wieder sauber, aber wenn Du über Paris routest hast Du derzeit massive Ausfälle. Mach mal einen traceroute auf patcher.war-europe.com und schau wie Deine Route läuft, wenn Paris im Spiel ist hast Du ne ruhige Nacht im Bett gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long_


----------



## Crok (17. März 2009)

hab seit meinem post tatsächlich keine probs mehr
tja bin nich sicher ws genau dazu beigetragen hab aber ich hoffe es bleibt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

